# pricing of special edition Cad 8



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

Dealer has some special Cad 8s with full Record 10pd, FSA carbon Pro cranks, Octalink BB, Mavic Kryiums SL, FSA stem, Cannondale Fire bar and carbon seatpost, Hutchens tires, and Pave saddle for $3500.00 is this a good deal?


----------



## lancerracer (Nov 22, 2004)

While it is a good deal....I believe many dealers were selling them for 3k or less....


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

*special edition*

Could you elaborate on what the special edition caad 8 is? I can't seem to find it on the cannondale web page. What colors? specs? Thanks.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The SE is the only version with Campy on the Caad 8 frame, Cannondale had a few hundreds of Campy Record componenents on ol stock and they decided to built up some bike and clear out the inventories, you won't find any info on Cannondale website.


----------



## tourdreamer (Sep 7, 2004)

My buddy got the same model for $2,700 about 4 months ago. It was sold as a Cannondale R6000...you won't find it on their website. It was sold with Campy Record, FSA cranks, Arione saddle, FSA stem and bar. It was very similar to a Saeco Team Edition without the Saeco decals. Here is a thread that talked about the same model.


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks. I guess I am a little late on this one. I thought this was a new promotion. I called 6 Cannondale dealers in my area and not one of them new what I was talking about. If anybody out there knows of a shop that has a 60cm R6000 please let me know.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

They were sold out winthin a few days.


----------

